# ACS website login error



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi

I don't know if this is part of ACS system update, but i am unable to login to ACS website...anyone else facing similar issue?

I am using the right password but i am getting the error as below:

 

Incorrect member number or password, please try again.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

As per the original email, the existing applicants must be able to view their application status....

System Shutdown Period

The ACS transition to the new digital system will involve a 4-day shutdown period from 9am Thursday, 22 June until 9am Monday, 26 June - Australian Eastern Standard Time.

The Skills Migration Application Form will be unavailable during the shutdown period.

Activities During the Shutdown Period

Applicants and agents will still be able to view the status of applications in progress but new applications will not be able to be submitted until the end of the shutdown period.

Impact on Existing Applications

Existing applications will continue to be completed within the normal assessment process.


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

american_desi said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't know if this is part of ACS system update, but i am unable to login to ACS website...anyone else facing similar issue?
> 
> ...


There was issue in the morning for few hours, system was throwing error even for valid username and password combination.

After few hours it got resolved and same login was working fine.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

MohAdnan said:


> There was issue in the morning for few hours, system was throwing error even for valid username and password combination.
> 
> After few hours it got resolved and same login was working fine.


Yes. I am able to login now.....no change in my "with assessor" status


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Looks like the website is down again.... I am getting the below error:

When i click continue, i don't see anything....anyone else facing the issue?

Your username and password don't allow you to access this page

Continue to My ACS >>


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

american_desi said:


> Looks like the website is down again.... I am getting the below error:
> 
> When i click continue, i don't see anything....anyone else facing the issue?
> 
> ...


haha. Actually they are still working on that part. But you can use this link to know the status: https://more.acs.org.au/my-acs/skills-assessment/my-application-status2

Also update me your assessment application status.

Thanks.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

MohAdnan said:


> haha. Actually they are still working on that part. But you can use this link to know the status: https://more.acs.org.au/my-acs/skills-assessment/my-application-status2
> 
> Also update me your assessment application status.
> 
> Thanks.


thanks buddy! I was able to login....

I had already tried https://more.acs.org.au/my-acs/skills-assessment/my-application-status1 

that's not working....i hope status2 won't go down soon.....since last week i was not able to login to https://more.acs.org.au/my-acs/skills-assessment/my-application-status, only https://more.acs.org.au/my-acs/skills-assessment/my-application-status1 was working....

Now that's down too...

No change in my status update(still 4a-with assessor) ....another day passes 

Are you also waiting for ACS assesment?


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

american_desi said:


> thanks buddy! I was able to login....
> 
> I had already tried https://more.acs.org.au/my-acs/skills-assessment/my-application-status1
> 
> ...


Yes same status, applied on 15th June.


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

I login this morning and the website said "Incorrect email or password" (I am sure my password is correct, so I think there was any issue with the new system).
I used the function "Reset password" and then I could login successfully.

However, new application, review and appeal system are still under maintenance, ACS said that they'll be back by 28/06/2017.


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

AzuriVN said:


> I login this morning and the website said "Incorrect email or password" (I am sure my password is correct, so I think there was any issue with the new system).
> I used the function "Reset password" and then I could login successfully.
> 
> However, new application, review and appeal system are still under maintenance, ACS said that they'll be back by 28/06/2017.


Hi,

I think new application is back and working can be accessed through this link: https://www.acs.org.au/msa/secure/what-you-need.html


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

MohAdnan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think new application is back and working can be accessed through this link: https://www.acs.org.au/msa/secure/what-you-need.html


Thanks for your information.
But when I am submitting a review application, it says:










Hope it'll be back soon so I could create my review application


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

AzuriVN said:


> Thanks for your information.
> But when I am submitting a review application, it says:
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh. I just saw this in the morning and didn't proceed.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

The links https://more.acs.org.au/my-acs/skill...ication-status and https://more.acs.org.au/my-acs/skill...cation-status1 are going to a new page with email based login, the old ref# based login doesn't work....

Even the link to "update login to email based" doesn't work....you can't login with old reference #.

I wonder how long https://more.acs.org.au/my-acs/skill...ication-status2 will continue to work..


----------



## kg189 (Jan 4, 2017)

I was able to login successfully. Follow below steps

1. After reaching to online application, click "APPLY NOW"

2. If you have filed previously, click "Yes" to "DO YOU HAVE AN EXISTING ACS ACCOUNT OR HAVE YOU PREVIOUSLY STARTED AN APPLICATION?*

3. Once you click "yes", "Login" button will appear. Click on Login

4. It will take you to member login page, since you don't have member ID, Click "Reset Your Password" below "Member ID" box

5. Enter "Email ID" used for previous assesment in "Email Address" box and click "Submit"

6. You will get this msg "An email has been sent to you with instructions on how to reset your password. If you do not receive an email from us within 24 hours, or if you require assistance to reset your password, please call us on 02 9299 3666 or email [email protected] for assistance."

7. Now go to your mailbox and look for email from ACS with subject line "Your new ACS Membership password" from ACS Membership

8. Click on "Change my password" link in the email body.

9. Enter your desired password in the "New Password" and "Confirm Password" box and then hit "Submit"

10. It will take your automatically to your ACS dashboard. In future you can use your email ID and password set now for login

Note: The New Application, Review and Appeal applications are currently being upgraded and temporarily unavailable. This functionality will be available by 28/06/17.

Let me know if you face any error


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

thank you kg189, i was able to reset my password and login to the new "dashboard"

I am also able to login using my email id now..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Despite ACS clearly writing In advance that their website will not be available from 22to 26june, some members have been relentlessly trying to login and posting on the forum the problems they are encountering in the process

I think All those who are able to login today, should be awarded 5 extra points by DIBP for this heroic task, as they have been able to beat the system

Cheers


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

some people clearly lack reading comprehension and yet poke their noses where it doesn't belong...

"Applicants and agents will still be able to view the status of applications in progress but new applications will not be able to be submitted until the end of the shutdown period"


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Guys u all can check the status from below link.

https://more.acs.org.au/my-acs/skills-assessment/my-application-status2

The old password will work with this link in case you have changed the password using the procedure provided by kg189. The thing observed with the new interface is the assessment time period which is changed to 6 -8 weeks.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi AzuriVN,

I don't see any review option to lodge a review application.
Can you see this option as one of the Application Type??

I am also trying to lodge a review application but I do not see review option on my dashboard


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi AzuriVN,
> 
> I don't see any review option to lodge a review application.
> Can you see this option as one of the Application Type??
> ...


Hi arvindjoshi,

ACS says that this function is under maintenance and will be back by 28/06/2017.
So I think you should wait until tomorrow .


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi AzuriVN,

are you able to see the review option in your dashboard??
I will try tomorrow, but the question is, right now I don't see review option on my dashboard but as per your comments in this thread, you are able to see that option


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi AzuriVN,
> 
> are you able to see the review option in your dashboard??
> I will try tomorrow, but the question is, right now I don't see review option on my dashboard but as per your comments in this thread, you are able to see that option


Hi arvindjoshi,

Firstly, I login to ACS system, then I see this option on my dashboard but it's disable due to the maintenance (my assessment was completed on 28/04 but I am not satisfied with the result, so I am going to lodge a review application).

Note: I just checked this morning and ACS had increased their deadline from 28/06 to 29/06


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi AzuriVN,

Can you please share the screen shot of you dashboard.I want to see where the review option is showing.
Also,let me know if you are able to submit the review application. Would really appreciate.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi AzuriVN,
> 
> Can you please share the screen shot of you dashboard.I want to see where the review option is showing.
> Also,let me know if you are able to submit the review application. Would really appreciate.
> ...


Hi arvindjoshi,

Here is my dashboard:










Ok, I would let you know when I could submit my review


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi AzuriVN,

I cannot se this option on my dashboard.

Before the ACS website upgrade. I was trying to apply for a review and a new ACS application id was generated. Then the ACS system went down for four days . After that I logged into the new website. 
Right now it is considering my application as a new application. Not sure why??
If you see my dashboard , you will see the skills section is highlighted in YELLOW color while in your case it is ticked in GREEN color.Not sure why this is happening.Something is wrong with the system. 
My ACS result came on 3-May and it was positive. My supervisor designation was wrong in one of the statutory declaration. So i want to correct it thats why i am lodging a revirew application.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi AzuriVN

Anyways...keep me posted about the review application issue.


----------



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

I was able to access the status only by this link: https://more.acs.org.au/my-acs/skills-assessment/my-application-status2

Still "With assessor"


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi AzuriVN,
> 
> I cannot se this option on my dashboard.
> 
> ...


I think you should wait until the system works normally (ACS says it's by 29/06 - tomorrow), then email ACS if the issue still happens.

Dont worry mate, ACS would reply your email quickly


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Enzali said:


> I was able to access the status only by this link: https://more.acs.org.au/my-acs/skills-assessment/my-application-status2
> 
> Still "With assessor"


I don't think they will release any results before July 1. Depending on the changes in skilled list i think we should receive ACS updates by 7-July.

This is what VETASSESS(another agency similar to ACS) has on their website...

https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration

**************************

1 July 2017 – Strategic Skills Lists Reforms

Following the visa reform changes announced by the Australian Government in April 2017, VETASSESS anticipates further changes on 1 July to the Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL) and Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL). We recommend that you take this into consideration when lodging any new applications. 

While VETASSESS continues to receive skills assessment applications, any new application for General Professional Occupations lodged from now will not be finalised before 1 July 2017. 

Please be advised that the anticipation of changes to the occupation lists will not be considered a valid reason for urgency.

**************************


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi AzuriVN,

Did you tried submitting a revirew application??
Any updates?

Thanks in advance


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi AzuriVN,
> 
> Did you tried submitting a revirew application??
> Any updates?
> ...


Hi arvindjoshi,
ACS changed their note from "by 29/06" to "by 30/06".
I wonder why they cant provide a fixed day. They had changed it on 26/06, 28/06 and now 30/06 :confused2:.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi AzuriVN,

I think they are not able to identify the root cause of the issue.
They need more time to analyse the issue. I have dropped them a mail asking for a extension to lodge a review application. As 60 days are completing on 2 July in my case.
They agreed on that. Lets wait for few more days.


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi AzuriVN,
> 
> I think they are not able to identify the root cause of the issue.
> They need more time to analyse the issue. I have dropped them a mail asking for a extension to lodge a review application. As 60 days are completing on 2 July in my case.
> They agreed on that. Lets wait for few more days.


My review duration would be expired today (29/06), I already asked them about this situation a few days ago.
They said that I would not be penalised for the system issue, and they would let me lodge a review application even if I am over the 60 days period, as it is not my fault


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Same here...lets wait then...do let me know when you are able to submit the review application.
Lets wait till tomorrow.


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

Problem in uploading documents. Anyone successfully uploaded?



Thank You


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi AzuriVN,

Any updates??


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

I have applied for assessment. It is still stuck with the assessor. Can I ask them to change the occupation code or shall I file new application. Suggestions.


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi AzuriVN,
> 
> Any updates??


Hi, I just submitted my review completely a few minutes ago. Is your review ok?


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi AzuriVN,

No man, still the review option is not available.
Just now I have dropped a mail to ACS team.
Waiting for their response now.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi AzuriVN,

One question, while uploading the documents for review application did you able to see the old documents that you had attached earlier in your first ACS skill assessment??

I am asking this because, In earlier ACS website, we were able to see the old docs.

Thanks in advance


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi AzuriVN,
> 
> One question, while uploading the documents for review application did you able to see the old documents that you had attached earlier in your first ACS skill assessment??
> 
> ...


This is where I'm stuck. Doesn't looks like the ACS application problem?


----------



## dpaul (Jul 3, 2017)

*Log in trouble in new system*

I applied in May 2017 and got my assessment positive in June first week. However they did not consider my present employment, so I want to put review application

Now I cant access in new system. even when i try to resent password and I put my last email address then it says it is not a registered email address.

I dont know what to do. If anyone can help me.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Dpaul,

Even I faced the same issue and I was not able to login. I dropped them a mail about the issue. Then they said that they are going to reset the password.
Then I received a reset password mail.After resetting the password , i was able to login into the new system with my email id.

But right now I am facing a weird problem. When I login, i am not able to see review application option. The system is considering my case as a new case.

I have dropped a mail to ACS today. Now waiting for their reply.

Drop them a mail and mention your issue. They will fix it and after that if you dont see the review option then ask them to fix it.

Right now i am waiting for their reply. Not sure what they are doing in such a case


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi AzuriVN,
> 
> One question, while uploading the documents for review application did you able to see the old documents that you had attached earlier in your first ACS skill assessment??
> 
> ...


Hi, I could see only my old passport pdf. All the rest pdf files were disappeared and I need to reupload them.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

I guess, you are supposed to upload only the new documents that you want to show them to review an application


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

AzuriVN said:


> Hi, I could see only my old passport pdf. All the rest pdf files were disappeared and I need to reupload them.



same here i also can see only my passport and one of the company referral letter.. i uploaded all other missing documents.. though in their email they said for review only upload those for which you are asking for review... 

I believe it should not matter, even if we re-upload some already uploaded documents. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

If you upload only new documents then it would be easy for then to review.

Anyways, i am facing a weird issue right now. The review application option is not available on my dashboard


----------



## dpaul (Jul 3, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Dpaul,
> 
> Even I faced the same issue and I was not able to login. I dropped them a mail about the issue. Then they said that they are going to reset the password.
> Then I received a reset password mail.After resetting the password , i was able to login into the new system with my email id.
> ...


Thanks Arvind! For your prompt reply. I was thinking that may be I am the only one to face the problem. However i already send mail to them but every time they send a standard mail. They never try to look into the real problem. May i know to whom u sent the mail?


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

What do you mean by standard mail?
I have sent a mail to
[email protected]


----------



## dpaul (Jul 3, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> What do you mean by standard mail?
> I have sent a mail to
> 
> 
> It means they everytime send a mail explaining the procedure how to reset password etc. Actually I need help from them so that i can reset both my email and password. The email used in my last application was that of my consultant and that email address is more valid as on date.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Ok.Your email address is different.

In my case the email address is same but still I am not able to see the review application option


----------



## arrieshc (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi All,
This is my post and query to expat forum.

I am applying PR through an visa agency they have been saying that the ACS filing cannot be still done since the site is still down to accept any applications. I have been hearing this since June 22.

And got further information that the filing wont be happening till 10th. Any knowledge is this is real since my ACS filing is been pending from June 22.

Thanks,
Arriesh Chellappan


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Not sure about if you are doing through an agent.This might be possible that agent dashboard is not available.
But as per my knowledge if you are applying by yourself , then it should be available


----------



## arrieshc (Mar 12, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> Not sure about if you are doing through an agent.This might be possible that agent dashboard is not available.
> But as per my knowledge if you are applying by yourself , then it should be available



Thanks Arvind for the revert.

Yes I am going through an agent. But what worries me is that they informed me that application cant be filed until 10th of July, I just wanted to check is this real or there is a deliberate delay from my agents end.

Thanks and Regards,
Arriesh Chellappan


----------



## arrieshc (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi,
My agent says that they are able to login and upload the documents but they say they are not able to upload multiple documents and at the same time are not able to edit any.

Any one going through an agent , kindly confirm if this is the case.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Yesterday, I have submitted my review application successfully.I was able to attach multiple documents. But I noticed one thing that you cannot edit any information or document that you had provided earlier.I think you cannot edit anything if you lodge a review application because you are supposed to provide additional documents for review case.


----------



## arrieshc (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi,
Anyone going through an agent.
My agent says stillthey are not able to upload documents.
Getting apprehensive now.

Please let know if any one is applying via agent. 

Thanks,
Arriesh


----------



## dooralpha (Jan 26, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> Yesterday, I have submitted my review application successfully.I was able to attach multiple documents. But I noticed one thing that you cannot edit any information or document that you had provided earlier.I think you cannot edit anything if you lodge a review application because you are supposed to provide additional documents for review case.


This is true, i experienced the same while submitting for a review on the 4th of July, my application is "still in progress ever since".. let me know when u get your result


----------



## ramprasath (Jul 18, 2013)

I did my ACS assessment back in March 2014 and got positive result. Since 2 years were passed i want to do once again but i am facing issues in upgraded ACS website. 

1) Not able to edit any previous work experience information 
2) Previous work information was overridden with newly added information. 

I sent email to ACS but not getting any replies. I just want to make sure my information is correct and sometimes i am facing password issues as well . 

Any inputs would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks
Ram


----------

